# Clear headed fish



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I know this is the "non-fish" section but wasn't quite clear where to put it. 

Nevertheless, I thought it was really interesting. 

Haven't been on here as often as I would like (work) so I just wanted to say hi and share something with everyone. 


Cheers!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zoygy-8PTtU


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

pretty cool


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Very interesting clip! That is one unique looking fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

woah! that fish is cool!


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Just when I thought deep-sea creatures couldnt get odder...
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

wow. Odd fish.
Wonder what it uses the transparent head for.. I mean kinda not smart if the rest of your body isnt.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

How big a tank would I need? :grin:


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

wouldn't matter! no one knows what it eats!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

That is so weird. I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Kurtfr0 said:


> wouldn't matter! no one knows what it eats!


I thought everything ate PLECOCAINE.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

That made me laugh really REALLY hard. LOL.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Againsthecurent said:


> How big a tank would I need? :grin:


Some things just need to be where they are.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Kurtfr0 said:


> wow. Odd fish.
> Wonder what it uses the transparent head for.. I mean kinda not smart if the rest of your body isnt.


did you not listen? it tells what it uses its dome for, or they think it does.


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

it almost looks like it belongs in a sci-fi movie.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I saw something about this on TV recently. Apparently, the head is clear because they have enormous photo receptors inside, or something like that. So the see from inside their heads.


----------

